# Dog having urination problems after neutering?



## The Dogman Commeth (Jan 30, 2009)

My dog (previously housebroken) has been peeing in my house like crazy after neutering!

Is this back to housetraining 101? Or is this just a surgery side-effect? (Got neutered 5 days ago).

EDIT: Called my vet, and he said it was totally normal. An effect from the surgery. He said give him 10 days after surgery to get back to normal.

What a load off my mind!


----------

